# this HAS to be a violation



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The only violation is there's no panel schedule. That it's not on the print, it's energized and painted red is not a violation.


----------



## chris.w (Jul 27, 2014)

WHY would you Paint a panel red though?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

How many circuits? Fire alarm?


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Umm, what difference does it make what color its painted?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

chris.w said:


> WHY would you Paint a panel red though?


Someone likes the color.

Why do you think panels are required to be battleship gray?


----------



## chris.w (Jul 27, 2014)

The breakers, the feeds, the bars... all painted.. couldn't even flip one of the breakers because it was painted shut. and it was live.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

chris.w said:


> The breakers, the feeds, the bars... all painted.. couldn't even flip one of the breakers because it was painted shut. and it was live.


You never said that! 
I see a lot of times in condo wiring. Guys will install the panel can, with no guts. And the sheet rock will be painted. The painters will spray everything!


----------



## chris.w (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah. Very sketchy panel. But the thing is, the walls weren't painted, the can wasn't painted... just the guts on the inside.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry guys, I have to say it:


This thread is Cletis.


----------



## Ontario (Sep 9, 2013)

Had to change out a panel before and the electrician prior did not mark the schedule. Spent 1 day finding out which circuits were which and the other day changing the panel. Needless to say, I wasn't too happy.


----------



## chris.w (Jul 27, 2014)

Neither was your client when they got the bill I bet 

Good Electricians - Changing people's minds about rinkydink electrical work through their wallets every day


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chris.w said:


> WHY would you Paint a panel red though?


Emergency panel, fire alarm panel.


----------



## chris.w (Jul 27, 2014)

The whole interior?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

chris.w said:


> The whole interior?



So when are we going to get the whole story?


----------



## chris.w (Jul 27, 2014)

The whole story is there's a mystery panel, not on the prints, energized, no clue where it goes, inside guts painted fire engine red.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

chris.w said:


> The whole story is there's a mystery panel, not on the prints, energized, no clue where it goes, inside guts painted fire engine red.


I wouldn't get too bent out of shape about it, you'll see plenty more crazy mysterious stuff the more you work on remodels and do service work. It's anybody's guess what the original intention was for painting the interior red. Obviously FA is the first guess, but who knows.


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

*110.12 (B)*

(B) Integrity of Electrical Equipment and Connections.
Internal parts of electrical equipment, including busbars,
wiring terminals, insulators, and other surfaces, shall not be
damaged or contaminated by foreign materials *such as
paint*, plaster, cleaners, abrasives, or corrosive residues.
There shall be no damaged parts that may adversely affect
safe operation or mechanical strength of the equipment
such as parts that are broken; bent; cut; or deteriorated by
corrosion, chemical action, or overheating.


----------



## chris.w (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

